# ikuzo-scapes, new updates 2016



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

nice tanks


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

The texture on that rock is priceless... let me know when you don't want it so i can stick it in my tank ok? Do you happen to know what it's called and where you got it from?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

problemman said:


> nice tanks


thanks a lot



!shadow! said:


> The texture on that rock is priceless... let me know when you don't want it so i can stick it in my tank ok? Do you happen to know what it's called and where you got it from?


i found it burried deep under the pile of rocks at the gardening shop. the shop owner just called it mountain yellow rock and unfortunately there were no other matching ones with that.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

great job. They look great.


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 22, 2007)

real nice .


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Very nice. 
Just a quick question, are you injecting co2 in the 64l? I spy a drop checker but no diffuser.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the anubias tank!


----------



## queensalmon (Oct 15, 2008)

You - my friend - are NOT stuck with the same themes or styles. Your tanks are interesting and neat to look at. Thank you for sharing...

queensalmon


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

In your 70L tank, how did you manage to keep the goldfish from not nibbling on the plants?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Fat Guy said:


> great job. They look great.





fjc973 said:


> real nice .





dacrax07 said:


> I love the anubias tank!


thank you all, i appreciate the comments.



garuf said:


> Very nice.
> Just a quick question, are you injecting co2 in the 64l? I spy a drop checker but no diffuser.


i uses a vortex reactor and DIY CO2 on that one. i took it out before taking photo.

and then after that i bought this really nice max mix reactor, can be plugged at canister filter's output so it doesn't take up space inside the tank.



queensalmon said:


> You - my friend - are NOT stuck with the same themes or styles. Your tanks are interesting and neat to look at. Thank you for sharing...
> 
> queensalmon


i really tried to be different for each tank / every rescape. tryin new stuff and i guess boredom was another factor. 



Darkblade48 said:


> In your 70L tank, how did you manage to keep the goldfish from not nibbling on the plants?


you have to choose plants with harder leaves. as you can see what i had there :
anubias, java fern, vallisneria, amazon sword, bacopa, tenellus. had problems with those goldfish tearing the lily's leaves and digging tenellus. others were fine.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/ikuzo/Fallen/Fallen05.jpg 

That is totally my favourite one!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting your tanks. I liked the wood in the 160 liter. Loved the way the Anubias grew in.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

this one is so cool...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tanks have done great, ikuzo. Tell me that the outdoor cement "bathtub" tank is still up and running


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

SearunSimpson said:


> http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/ikuzo/Fallen/Fallen05.jpg
> 
> That is totally my favourite one!





Kathyy said:


> Thanks for posting your tanks. I liked the wood in the 160 liter. Loved the way the Anubias grew in.





benon said:


> this one is so cool...





CL said:


> The tanks have done great, ikuzo. Tell me that the outdoor cement "bathtub" tank is still up and running



thanks again all..
CL, unfortunately i tore the tank about a year ago due to the sunlight weren't on friendly schedule anymore. it caused bad algae problems. it's a frontosa tank now with some crypts and anubias :


----------



## Riverboa (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice collection of tanks! As many had said, you certainly explored many different styles and you have done well in each one of them. 

Thanks for sharing.

fellow Indonesian, 
-Riverboa


----------



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

Great job. I really like the one with the large rock in the middle.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

AquaNorth said:


> Great job. I really like the one with the large rock in the middle.


Me too! The others are just as awesome though!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Riverboa said:


> Nice collection of tanks! As many had said, you certainly explored many different styles and you have done well in each one of them.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...





AquaNorth said:


> Great job. I really like the one with the large rock in the middle.





becks17 said:


> Me too! The others are just as awesome though!


all of your compliments are too generous. thanks all.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I am amazed that you have goldfish in a planted tank that is 70 litres. What kind of filter do you have for it?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Hilde said:


> I am amazed that you have goldfish in a planted tank that is 70 litres. What kind of filter do you have for it?


sorry for the very late reply, i didn't realize there's a new post in this thread until i changed my sig

for that tank i had a hang on filter 
ptretty good but it obstruct the lighting a bit

anyway here's my currently active aquascape

playing around with moss, something i haven't done in a long time









no actual scape, just a tank to keep my plants collection alive


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

ikuzo said:


> no actual scape, just a tank to keep my plants collection alive


Looks like it is scaped. Love the tall plant on the left rear area. What is it?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it's a mixed of C. balansae and C. retrospiralis
i used to separate them but now i'm not sure which one
they can grow crazily sending up runners everywhere in the tank so i put some plastic separation around the substrate there


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful plants, nice looking start on the new scape.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

2in10 said:


> Beautiful plants, nice looking start on the new scape.


thank you
got a few bba because of my experiment in the 160 liter
fighting to get rid of it aggresively though!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

got fish!

colombian tetra









green fire tetra









still settling down
no colors up yet


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

my recent 40 liter and 70 liter rescape

got bored and decided to turn the wood upside down









bucephalandra, anubias, and crypts


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

ikuzo said:


> playing around with moss, something i haven't done in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best tank journal description I have ever read! :thumbsup:


Not being sarcastic either, I seriously love it, that's how I feel most of the times, like I'm either just playing around, or trying to keep all my plants alive lol! Can you go into any description of your Aroid collection, and let me know which ones you have too many of lol :wink:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thank you

new stuff in the bathtub :

Lagenandra sp


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

quick update

70 liters, trying discus









10 gallons









tiny L134










160 liters


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

pink beard algae!





































well its bba after overdosing with carbon plus. kinda look pretty

Bump: did some trimming at my 100 gallon
crazy crypt usteriana leaves..


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i got into a motorcycle accident awhile ago, i broke my right leg. it's been almost 2 month recovering from my broken tibia and fibula surgery. 

well anyway i got bored and redo one of my tank. with help of course, so tell me what you think




























it's a 10 gallon tank.
lighting is a 5 watt led bulb
filter is eheim 2213, kinda strong current for this tank size.
no co2 yet but i'm planning to add soon

filled with anubias nana petite mostly. they're from my currently treated 40 gallon tank which got lots of bba. i bleached the petite as you noticed the white strands of dying bba on them. i put some stem at the back temporarily to help early phase of this tank. some red cherry shrimp inside.

i'm undecided with the fish. what kinda of small fish do you think suit the strong current?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

!shadow! said:


> The texture on that rock is priceless... let me know when you don't want it so i can stick it in my tank ok? Do you happen to know what it's called and where you got it from?


yuan stone I think


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Dantrasy said:


> yuan stone I think


i don't even know the name of the rock
still got it in my house somewhere


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

100 gallon update!
took pictures while the sun is shining very brightly

views from above



























i just realized how dirty my outdoor tank glass outside and inside!


















enjoy and please comments freely


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

What's the plant in the second pic?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

philipraposo1982 said:


> What's the plant in the second pic?


i bought it as Lagenandra sp. not sure which species. leaves are dark brown in emersed, beautiful leaves submerged. a very easy plant but gets pretty big.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it became a tiger tank again!
with rhombo barbs, i love these fish, they're so active and have huge appetite just like my old tiger barbs. and the best of all : no/less nipping


















side look









red tail shark


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i got a chance to clean the glass inside and outside, took out some of the big plants and arrange space




















from above


















here's a patch for the cracked glass, never bond cement and glass together directly


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y97/ikuzo/My 160 Liter/IMG00244-20120509-1934.jpg
I noticed some of the Marsilea is growing under shade. Is that only as long as it's connected to some that is in the light ? I have a very small piece given as an afterthough sort of by someone and it got two new clover leaves first. It only had two clover leaves when I got it. Since then till now it has 7 of the submerged leaves also from one runner and it seems to be going directly into the shade. Would have thought it would do just the opposite.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/pGallery/pg_11345b.jpg
Because I'm lease locked to 10g or less I only have 2 10g and really don't "scape" anything. Just plant it where I think it won't crowd other plants. But in a 10g I'm
fast beginning to understand why they say keep down on the number of different types.
I believe it's at 14 now in this tank IF I leave off the regular and giant duckweed.
But your tanks all look amazing. Even the one that you say is not "scaped" looks that way. And you don't have 27 different kinds of plants in each.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Raymond that is a really good observation, i havent noticed until i look at my picture again. i don't know if this is just a coincidence or not that if marsilea really grow looking for the shades. 

i also have a small amount of this plant at the beginning and i always plant them in bright areas of the tank at first.

thanks for the compliment. nowadays i only kept low maintenance plants so i really don't have that much of species variation


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The picture I provided has Crypt Petchii and it's one of if not my favorites for size/ease
of growing because I have 10g tanks. I really don't call under it shade though.
I imagine that if my light is over the Marsilea it might just go whereever.
But if you have the light in the middle of the tank(from front to back) and the Marsilea
is in the front, it may just be going in the direction of the light cause it can't see the shade in front of it.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That pink algae looks great! Damn, I wouldn't even mind algae if it looked like that!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Raymond S. said:


> The picture I provided has Crypt Petchii and it's one of if not my favorites for size/ease
> of growing because I have 10g tanks. I really don't call under it shade though.
> I imagine that if my light is over the Marsilea it might just go whereever.
> But if you have the light in the middle of the tank(from front to back) and the Marsilea
> is in the front, it may just be going in the direction of the light cause it can't see the shade in front of it.


yes the light is in the middle. as far as i know marsilea goes straight to one direction until it bump into something, but the start direction probably is random.

once i got a beautiful almost full carpet of this plant until something bad happened and it melted away just in a few days




























spread like a plague











FlyingHellFish said:


> That pink algae looks great! Damn, I wouldn't even mind algae if it looked like that!


yeah i got it for like 2-3 days then it's all white / gone :hihi:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

took a pic of my outdoor 100 gallon when the sun is shining











moved the angelfish to my 100 gallon, now i can keep cardinals peacefully (not hunted) here in 40 gallon. the blue electric rams seems happy too. this tank's function mainly to keep anubias coffeefolia, added the wood and crinum for aestethics




























there are also some cpd in there
should i add some pseudomugil paskai red neon in there?


----------

